# Buggy Bios or bad sticks. DDR4 Won't XMP



## OneMoar (Feb 9, 2019)

So ended up doing a new build after I got a 9600k + ASRock Z390 Phantom Gaming 4 for a grand total of 129.44 

picked up some corsair lpx ddr4
CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
but I can't seem to get it to run at its rated speeds and timings I am tried xmp and manual and it just doesn't post, the best I could get was 2933 but it wasn't stable 
am I missing some special sauce with coffee lake? or do I have a glitchy bios or bad sticks the kit is in the QVL list so it should work

ideas ?  I did update to the latest bios ( 1.30)


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 9, 2019)

The kit used for the QVL could've used different IC's making it pointless. That is why I don't pay attention to QVL's and only to which IC's the sticks have.
Could also be a matter of budget mobo + budget mems = meh.

What I would do is return them and get a kit of G.skill or Team B-die instead, if it still clocks bad then it's the mobo limiting it which is not uncommon for lower end ddr4 boards.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 9, 2019)

allegedly this kit is b die so it should be half way decent and yea I was considering just getting a different kit

Paid 129.00 for the board and proc BINB (thanks newegg)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Bios latest?

QVL?


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 9, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Bios latest?


of course board advertises up to ddr4 4300


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2019)

grab thaiphoon burner and verify ICs. If they are in fact B-die, you either have the worst IMC ever, or the board is playing up imho.

I may have missed it, but can one stick do it at a time...possibly a faulty stick?


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 9, 2019)

meh so apparently these are hynix A die not sure why corsair claims there something there not but whatever

-------------------------------------------------------------
                         MEMORY MODULE
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : Corsair
Series                   : Vengeance LPX
Part Number              : CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
Serial Number            : 00000000h
JEDEC DIMM Label         : 8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133P-UA0-10
Architecture             : DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
Speed Grade              : DDR4-2133P downbin
Capacity                 : 8 GB (8 components)
Organization             : 1024M x64 (1 rank)
Register Manufacturer    : N/A
Register Model           : N/A
Manufacturing Date       : Undefined
Manufacturing Location   : Taiwan
Revision / Raw Card      : 0000h / A0 (8 layers)
-------------------------------------------------------------
                        DRAM COMPONENTS
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : Hynix
Part Number              : H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC
Package                  : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
Die Density / Count      : 8 Gb A-die (21 nm) / 1 die
Composition              : 1024Mb x8 (64Mb x8 x 16 banks)
Clock Frequency          : 1067 MHz (0.938 ns)
Minimum Timing Delays    : 15-15-15-36-50
Read Latencies Supported : 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T...
Supply Voltage           : 1.20 V
XMP Certified            : 1499 MHz / 15-17-17-35-52 / 1.35 V
XMP Extreme              : Not programmed
SPD Revision             : 1.0 / January 2014
XMP Revision             : 2.0 / December 2013
-------------------------------------------------------------
                         SOURCE SPD DUMP
-------------------------------------------------------------
have not tried one stick yet maby i will later

interestingly hynix lists the max speed as 2133 but corsair has decided they are 3000Mhz

ahah


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2019)

Corsair is famous for revision numbers. This allows them to start with great ICs, then by changing the number on the sticker, they can keep the line going with whatever ICs are available. Sorry, but standard business for them.

As for the Hynix ICs, I have had luck on both sides. Some work really well, some take a ton of tinkering. 
hate to say it, but I too would return them for something known B-die, even if used from a reputable seller.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 9, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Corsair is famous for revision numbers. This allows them to start with great ICs, then by changing the number on the sticker, they can keep the line going with whatever ICs are available. Sorry, but standard business for them.
> 
> As for the Hynix ICs, I have had luck on both sides. Some work really well, some take a ton of tinkering.
> hate to say it, but I too would return them for something known B-die, even if used from a reputable seller.


 kit suggestion for under 140 ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2019)

There are some TridentZ on newegg matching specs you have, but there, timings make me think they are not the best batch (~$120). I assume you would clock them if possible?

Also sent a PM.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 9, 2019)

it does post with one stick at 3000 (tested both sticks in A1)


----------



## hat (Feb 10, 2019)

As you know. running dual channel, or even just more sticks means more stress on the memory controller. 9600k is only rated for up to 2666, beyond that is considered overclocking... perhaps you need to bump the voltage for the memory controller. Try bumping VCCIO?


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 10, 2019)

xmp autos the vccsa to 1.200 and the vccio to 1.1 I tried messing with it no results 
I think I am just gonna give up on this kit or live with the 2800


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2019)

Sounds like a trash cpu. Hynix will do 3600 just fine.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 10, 2019)

looking at the previous bios change logs for this board i am learning toward the board

if thats the case I paid 130 bucks for this board/proc combo BINB so I am just gonna send it


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 10, 2019)

will all the sticks run at the rated speed alone? and if they do are the timings the same for all when they do. i have had to loosen timings on some ram to match others in the past, but then im forever runin miss matched ram.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 10, 2019)

well the imc might be questionable but the core is rocking out at 5ghz @ 1.36-1.37v


----------



## Countryside (Feb 10, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> kit suggestion for under 140 ?



Samsung B-die is expensive, cheapest i could find was this G.Skill kit for 156usd.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 11, 2019)

resolved with a cpu reseat 
super screwy but I have seen this before with lga sockets just not sitting exactly where it wants to be


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 11, 2019)

had that with bent pins on a socket that i fixed but in that instance the banks wouldn't work at all (untill i fixed the pins).  Wouldn't have expected those symptoms from a bad mount though. glad you fixed it.


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> resolved with a cpu reseat
> super screwy but I have seen this before with lga sockets just not sitting exactly where it wants to be


 It's almost like issues with LGA sockets are common. This one is really strange... I could understand a RAM slot not working at all or something, but for a CPU reseat to cure issues with RAM running XMP that otherwise appear to work fine with JEDEC settings... weird indeed.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 12, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Corsair is famous for revision numbers. This allows them to start with great ICs, then by changing the number on the sticker, they can keep the line going with whatever ICs are available. Sorry, but standard business for them.
> 
> As for the Hynix ICs, I have had luck on both sides. Some work really well, some take a ton of tinkering.
> hate to say it, but I too would return them for something known B-die, even if used from a reputable seller.



Had that happen with DDR3-2400 sets .... Up to ver 4.51 , they used Hynix w/ 10-12-12-28 timings ... after, 10-12-12-31.  When adding RAM to Corsair box for 4 x 8GB, same model number, SPD was different at no matter how I set up the timings had issues.  I took my Mushkins out and put them in and they worked fine.... so bought another set of Mushkins and they worked fine.

Even earlier in DDR2 days .... I had tried to add another 2 modules to a user's machine but because it was in the wanng days of DDr2, was no matching spec option but Gskill.  They didn't work with my son's Mushkins either and yet the Corsair and Mushkinna played frin ... do i bought another 2 GSkills and the 2 pairs worked fine tothether and O put his Corsaoir's in my son's Mushkin box.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 12, 2019)

hat said:


> It's almost like issues with LGA sockets are common. This one is really strange... I could understand a RAM slot not working at all or something, but for a CPU reseat to cure issues with RAM running XMP that otherwise appear to work fine with JEDEC settings... weird indeed.



I say this all the time lga ABSOLUTELY HATES The wrong socket tension I have seen this exact problem cause everything from random no posts to missing pcie slots so ram not running at its rated speed doesn't really surprise me

the old machine would not post if the cooler was cranked right down I always needed to leave like 1/6th of a turn on the screws for things to be happy


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2019)

Fortunately, I've had good luck with my h70. It cranks all the way down without issue... though I suspect this cooler doesn't offer the same pressure as some others with more robust mounting systems.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 12, 2019)

gotta crush that socket for maximum therrrrrrrrrmaltraaaaaaaaaaaanferrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 12, 2019)

if the board aint bent its not on tight enough.


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> gotta crush that socket for maximum therrrrrrrrrmaltraaaaaaaaaaaanferrrrrrrrrrrr


Well, yeah, but it's more of a mental thing for me. If all the screws are on as tight as they go, then I know the pressure is even. If I gotta mess around with loosening the screws, I'm gonna feel like the pressure is uneven cause the screws won't be on exactly even...


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 12, 2019)

this is a two screw mounting plate you screw the 4 screws that hold the plate on and then two screws for the cooler

I like this system as it makes mounting unmounting easy but initial install can be a pain


----------

